# How soon after Penicillin can I butcher?



## mulefootwanted (Apr 19, 2005)

Had a pig with a fever and gave him a shot of penicillin. But the butcher truck is due in the next week or so. How long do I have to wait after giving him penicillin do I have to wait before I can butcher?


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Howdy
Penicillin Procaine G (3000,000 units per ml) is labeled at 6 days for swine. Not sure about other types.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi,
5 days is the usual meat withholding period for pigs but you might want to check with your vet for the particular type of pen. you were using.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

five half lives of the medicine. It depends on what form you are using, if it is an oil depot injection you might need to wait 6 weeks


----------

